# Another greeting from Australia



## Lyle Williams (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi,

I'm pretty well at the bottom of any lighting credibility heirarchy, and that doesn't trouble me. I don't do this for a living.

I'm trying to get better (more creative, less repetitive) with my party lighting. I have ~45 fixtures (half led pars, the rest things that blink/spin/move), wireless DMX, ArtNet, and I generally control it with software I write rather than a lighting desk. 

I have a comms (RF and WAN) background.

Thanks in advance for your advice and patience,

Lyle


----------



## Van (Feb 17, 2017)

Yay! More Aussies!


----------



## SteveB (Feb 17, 2017)

Lyle Williams said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm pretty well at the bottom of any lighting credibility heirarchy, and that doesn't trouble me. I don't do this for a living.
> 
> ...



Welcome to CB.

Just a note that as we discovered this week on this thread - https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/what-happened-to-pars.41490/

LED's and movers are already obsolete and you need to start thinking along these lines 

http://www.cyber-motion.com/cyberhoist-ii-automates-huge-par-can-rig-for-kanye-west.aspx


----------



## Lyle Williams (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks. While there are always new lights, I'm happy my led pars aren't history yet.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 17, 2017)

Lyle Williams said:


> Thanks. While there are always new lights, I'm happy my led pars aren't history yet.



Maybe, but these can heat up a good part of town, as well as a few pizza's, LOL

Where are in Oz ?, as BTW. I've a nephew living in Melbourne, want to school there, 5 years now, loves it.


----------



## Lyle Williams (Feb 18, 2017)

Kind of between Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 19, 2017)

Lyle Williams said:


> Kind of between Melbourne and Sydney.


'Cos that's only a few thousand square k's...


----------



## Lyle Williams (Feb 19, 2017)

Canberra


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 19, 2017)

Lyle Williams said:


> Canberra


I might avoid leading with that too


----------



## Lyle Williams (Feb 19, 2017)

Yay! Party town! Not.


----------



## Lyle Williams (Feb 19, 2017)

Chris15 said:


> I might avoid leading with that too



It's a bit like being in the States and saying "I'm from DC", or being in the EU and saying "I'm from Brussells".


----------



## Ric (Feb 19, 2017)

Canberra, that little place where all the "decisions" are made for the rest of the country.

welcome from another Aussie.


----------

